# Close Caption



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

A question for one of the TiVo people that look through the forum:

I see the way to toggle (Info, then down to CC, then Select) - but is there a way to fix the location of CC to the second position in the list? Currently it floats, sometimes it's 2nd, sometimes 3rd, depending on whether you're watching live tv or a recording. If it's always in the second position, I could put a sequence in my Harmony remote (Info-Dn-Select-Info) to toggle Closed Caption and make it much easier to use.

Or is there some other way to toggle CC?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

This bothers me as well.

I can't for the life of me figure out why one of the colored buttons isn't being used for toggling CC. They aren't used for anything else unless you're in a menu. 

At least it's better than the last Comcast DVR I had. That thing had to be powered down to toggle CC. After a month of using that thing I bought a TiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rgr said:


> Or is there some other way to toggle CC?


Great question. And I know the answer is yes, because I use the TiVo remote by wmcbrine, which has a CC toggle.



bbrown9 said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why one of the colored buttons isn't being used for toggling CC. They aren't used for anything else unless you're in a menu.


This makes so much sense it's scary.:up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Great question. And I know the answer is yes, because I use the TiVo remote by wmcbrine, which has a CC toggle.


Yes, there are discrete codes to turn the captions on and off. However, AFAIK, they are only available via the network interface.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, there are discrete codes to turn the captions on and off. However, AFAIK, they are only available via the network interface.


I think that is the case. And I am aware that wmcbrine's network remote does the job, as does kmttg, and others.

It would just make sense to fix the CC toggle to a discrete location in the interface and not make that location dependent on what type/source show you're watching. Then, those of use with programmable remotes could create a sequence of commands to get the job done.

But if a way could be found to use one of the A-D buttons, that'd obviously be preferable.


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> ... there are discrete codes to turn the captions on and off. However, AFAIK, they are only available via the network interface.


Do the function numbers in the network interface bear any correspondence/similarity to the equivalent IR hex code function numbers? Have these CC-on/off function numbers been encoded into an IR packet and tried? This would be easy to try.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

They don't have numbers in the network interface. They're ASCII string commands.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bbrown9 said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why one of the colored buttons isn't being used for toggling CC. They aren't used for anything else unless you're in a menu.


great suggestion! i'll add it to my list of suggestions, please send it in when you've got a chance.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Here are the codes for captions. I have them working on my Harmony One with a Premiere.


```
Closed Captions On:
0000 006D 0022 0002 0155 00AB 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 070F 0155 0056 0015 0E6C

Closed Captions Off:
0000 006D 0022 0002 0155 00AB 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 06E5 0155 0056 0015 0E6C
```
ETA - forgot the link

http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ShowInfrared.asp

Go there and click on "Select an active device"

Select the TiVo

Select manual

Enter code in data value

Click process


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Are these codes good for the Roamio?


----------



## garryj (Sep 14, 2006)

jeffw_00 said:


> Are these codes good for the Roamio?


Yes, I have them programmed on my Harmony One and they work with the Roamio.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

thanks - wonder if I can get them into my Harmony 700....


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Logitech tells me they have added these codes to their TiVo database
/j


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

So I sent those codes to Logitech. They entered them in their database, and made them downloadable to my account. I just tested them, they work(!), so my understanding is that within a week Logitech will make them STANDARD on their TiVo commands (at least for Roamio/Bolt) for ALL their remotes. Thanks to cherry ghost for posting.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

FWIW just last year Dish finally set one of the colored buttons (Green) to toggle CC on and off. We have been begging for such a solution at Dish for YEARS! It was so infuriating. However, I will say that TiVo's current multi-step to turn on and off CC was far FEWER steps than the way Dish had it. We had to go all the way to menus to the CC setting. It was so maddening! While I am not too put off to turn on/off CC with TiVo because I've learned the sequence pretty well, it would be much better if TiVo could find a more simple way to do it like one of the colored/lettered button or some other clever way. The vast majority of TiVo users aren't going to find the solutions posted here. A few people in my family said they rated the Dish update to make the Green button CC on/off as one of their all time favorite Dish software updates EVER!


----------

